# Scrambling One-Handed For One-Hand Solves



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone scramble one-handed for one-hand solves? I just started, I see it as more practice.


----------



## Faz (Mar 19, 2010)

I did when my wrist was broken. I never really get any OH pain like people say they do.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't usually, I think I will start doing it though.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 19, 2010)

i do one handed scramble just for fun 

and to practice OH solving, which only once i did a sub 60 solve ^_^


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Mar 19, 2010)

Sometime i scramble OH( when i practice finger tricks)


----------



## joey (Mar 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I did when my wrist was broken. I never really get any OH pain like people say they do.



That video has funny scrambling


----------



## Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I did when my wrist was broken. I never really get any OH pain like people say they do.



This 
Same situation, similar video, different time


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't, but I have before.

Edward's got 999 non-off-topic-board posts.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2010)

For a while, I would scramble one-handed with the other hand for one-handed solves for the weekly competition, so my solving hand would have a chance to rest between solves. But it was too slow, since I'm terrible with the other hand, so I quit doing that after a few months.


----------



## whauk (Mar 19, 2010)

what for?
it is slow and you cant use any fast fingertricks because you are rotating the cube all the time...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't see the point (unless one hand/wrist is damaged), for the same reason as whauk. If you care that much about OH practice that you think you need to scramble with one hand, you should probably do a lot of 2-gen scramble+solves.


----------



## Tomk (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't fit into any of the catagories. I only scramble one handed on two handed solves because my hands can't take doing both the scramble and the solve OH.


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2010)

Tomk said:


> I don't fit into any of the catagories. I only scramble one handed on two handed solves because my hands can't take doing both the scramble and the solve OH.



Huh?


----------



## PatrickT (Mar 20, 2010)

I do it occasionally. I think it serves as a decent warm up. And you can practice doing turns ergonomically.


----------



## Fox (Mar 20, 2010)

I scramble with two hands, it's faster.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 20, 2010)

Dene said:


> Tomk said:
> 
> 
> > I don't fit into any of the catagories. I only scramble one handed on two handed solves because my hands can't take doing both the scramble and the solve OH.
> ...



this


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 20, 2010)

i never thought of scrambling one handed for OH...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to always think my hand was too small to do OH solving, more like too bulky / meaty (I have fat kid hands), until I saw real young kids doing OH solves. I can't OH for anything, but I know, practice practice practice. It takes me 2+ minutes to do OH solves, and my hand cramps usually in the middle of a solve. It would definitely benefit me to learn 2 gen algs for a lot of stuff.

Oh and by the way,I hate when people OH sub 20 when I can't even come close to sub20 both hands!


----------



## Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

I always scramble one handed
I get enough 2H practice when I practice 2H


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 14, 2010)

I sometimes scramble OH for OH practice when I time with my iphone. I don't think it is helpful or necessary for practice though.


----------



## Weston (Jun 14, 2010)

I scramble OH when I practice 2-gen scrambles for OH.
I also scramble OH when I'm eating


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 17, 2010)

Recently I found it useful when I am trying to read scrambles from a list on my right hand and practising OH with my left hand.


----------

